# Book Recommendations for Infidelity???



## incognito (Jan 28, 2006)

Not sure if this is in the right place but.....I am looking for book recommendations on cheating and relationships from the perspective of the other woman. I recently found out that my BF of 2 yrs is married. I can find lots of books on infidelity, but they all seem to be geared towards the wife's perspective and repairing the marriage. Is there a book out there for the other woman who didn't know she was the other woman????


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 28, 2006)

I don't know of any, incognito. It would be a useful addition to one of the pages on the PsychLinks main resources site if anyone knows of book on this topic.


----------



## incognito (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks David

I asked this on another board as well, and got some good suggestions. I'll post them here as well in case anyone else needs them.

"Will He Really Leave Her for Me" by Rona B Subotnik

"The 50 Mile Rule" by Judith Brandt

"The New Other Woman: Contemporary Single Women in Affairs With Married Men" by Laurel Richardson

"This Affair is Over" By Nanette Miner

"The Other Woman's Guide to and from Infidelity" By Elisa Gough

"Not Just Friends" By Shirley Glass 


Not "Just Friends" - by Shirley P. Glass Ph.D This woman is THE expert on explaining to anyone, being the MM, W or OW on how these extra-marital relationships start, what's going on for all parties whilst they're happening and the aftermath of the ending. It's brilliant... and she has researched this more than any other author I could find.

"When Your Lover is a Liar" by Susan Forward.

"Will He Really Leave Her For Me"

Men Who Can't Love - Steven Carter and Julia Sokol


----------

